

Schneier on Security : The Problems with Unscientific Security - billswift
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2009/11/the_problems_wi_1.html#comments

======
makecheck
Basically right. And I would also use "the problem with unscientific ___" in a
lot of other areas.

